# Nice color match



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know if this was intentional or not?


James


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Who knows? But aesthetically it does nothing for me. For some reason I am thinking it was intentional, but probably because of money reasons. Like the roofer already had those shingles, and provided a discount if they would use his extras. But who knows


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I see repairs done with the wrong color all the time. I can almost guess "I can save you $100 if I can use some old scrap laying around my yard."


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i have seen quite afew roofs where there were maybe 3 or 4 different colors of shingles on the roof. and they were all mixed in together.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I've seen this sort of thing quite a few times as well with metal tile roofs. Often on people's holiday homes when someone in the family is a roofer, or is friends with one. You can save quite a bit of dosh this way but it does look terrible. 
At least metal roofing can be painted all the same colour.


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe it is intended because they think its nice to see, or for them that's very good color match..who knows?we have different preferences.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I see stuff like that a lot. Mostly in really poor areas and almost always a blend of 3 or 4 seconds.


----------



## dreamhomes (May 14, 2012)

Haha nice - some people just don't care about aesthetics


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Honestly,,,I think it looks like dog sh**.Someone didn't have enough shingles or they were color blind.I have seen some roofs like that in New Orleans.,actually because of Katrina they are not there anymore.

That is a poor mans version of Grand Manor and Carriage House Combination.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

i've seen it when suppliers have old stock for sale and at a discount, pick from whats there..


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

May be its depends on their budgets at that time and if it is ok for them means they can manage the roofs repair.
___________________________________________
California remodeling


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the color blind theory.


----------



## brianshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol it looks like they had shortage of same tiles and had to use the other one.


----------

